
50 Things I Pretend to Know Now That I Am Nearing 50 - rspivak
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2016/07/50-things-pretend-know-now-nearing-50/
======
eveningcoffee
_23) War is never justified._

Is arresting criminals justified? Is protecting yourself against criminals
justified? Is keeping the justice system justified?

If you believe that the war is never justified then you lost it before it even
started.

Yes, we should be disgusted by using the violence. Yet we should be ready and
willing to use it when it is the only option left.

 _25) Only math you need ..._

What about derivatives? Integrals? What about Fourier transform? Sorry, but I
am not buying.

But I guess that it is a great advancement from believing that it is enough
when you know how to count.

 _45) Nobody knows how World War I was started..._

Sorry, but we have at least by now quite good understanding about how the
things got escalated and what was the historical background for it. The war
was escapable till the last minute. Just the people involved saw it more
profitable to let it happen.

------
timehastoldme
Is this parody?

> War is never justified.

> Ability is 99 parts skill, one part talent.

> The only math you need is: add/divide/multiply in your head. And basic
> probability and statistics and percentages.

I mean, if it makes you happy, keep telling yourself that.

